# soft coral id



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

I got this coral, the other day from my local fish store it was only labeled as finger coral so i bought it. now for the past few day's i have been trying to id it. if you can help thanks


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

sorry having a hard time with pictures, any chance of taking a few clearer ones?


----------



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

Chewie said:


> sorry having a hard time with pictures, any chance of taking a few clearer ones?


here is a more clear one


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

like a kenya tree of some sort


----------



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

scott tang said:


> like a kenya tree of some sort


ya that's what i was thinking but im not sure. what ever it is it was $25 dollars for 6 inches


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks more like a pocci or a birdsnest


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Its a finger leather,just like advertised where you bought it
Not a pocci,birdsnest or kenya


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with his ID^


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

agreed with dabandit1 as well. Looks like a finger leather....


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

finger leather +1. Just not extended yet. Once its happy, it can be x3 the length.


----------



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

does any one know when it would be safe to frag the coral. it is a finger coral but what specific type of finger coral.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Anytime they are tough once aclimated to your tank. Everyone just calls them finger leathers....theres a leather coral and this one is a finger leather, probably a latin name too but who knows or cares lol


----------



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

dabandit1 said:


> Anytime they are tough once aclimated to your tank. Everyone just calls them finger leathers....theres a leather coral and this one is a finger leather, probably a latin name too but who knows or cares lol


thanks for your help


----------

